#  > << J&H LICHT EN GELUID - LINKS >> >  > OVER DEZE FORUMS >  >  [Bug] Naam poster+tijd

## rene.derksen

Net een klein bugje gevonden, niet echt een vervelende, maar het is er wel 1.

Op de voorpagina stond dat "Lighting" de laatste post had gedaan om 14:43 o.i.d. Terwijl ik de laatste heb geplaatst. (het gaat me niet om, dat ik op de voorpagina wil staan he :Embarrassment:  .)

Hier een klein bewijsje. Je kan in het topic over Time Out zien, dat ik op een later tijdstip heb gepost.

Het zal wel duidelijk zijn dat alleen mod's hoeven te posten in dit topic

----------


## Gast1401081

wellicht op de terug-toets gedrukt? dan moet je ff vernieuwen (f5) om de nieuwe opmaak te zien.

----------


## rene.derksen

EDIT: het is inmiddels alweer "weg", maargoed misschien dat zich dit in de toekomst wat vaker voordoet.

@gyver, ik geloof wel dat ik meerdere malen heb vernieuwd, of zal de verwerkingstijd van de voorpagina aan de hoge kant liggen?

----------

